# Magnets on fuel lines to save fuel?



## terbolee (Sep 4, 2006)

I heard about a company that sells powerful magnets that claim to save fuel. Apparently, these need to be installed over fuel lines that go into the engine block. These are their claims:

1. Easy to install
2. Save on fuel bill up to 27%
3. Save environment by reducing pollution
4. Remove carbon varnish deposited
5. Increase life & efficiency of engine

I'd like to know your opinions please. Kinda sound too good to be true though. Thankx.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Send me $100 and I'll send you some magic beans to put in the fuel tank. You'll never have to refuel with the patented magic bean treatment.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

come in sucker


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

haha they even tried this on mythbusters and showed it actually worsened the cars performance...


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

LMFAO. About as much use as a car with square wheels


----------



## boost202 (Sep 16, 2007)

magnets work on metal as we all know; the blockages in fuel lines are caused by dirt/sediment/carbon what ever you like to call it. Thats why they have fuel filters to stop all that stuff getting into the carb/injectors and possibly into the engine itself. How can dirt be attracted by magnets? It cant - thats why this doesnt work, unless you have aluminum flakes in your tank lol. You will find that after a while some dirt particles will still get in there one way or another and thats why they have injector cleaner to stop them from becoming blocked. The cleaner a fuel system is the better flow you have, car may run smoother = better performance and economy to an extent.


----------



## EnglishPaul (Sep 10, 2007)

I seem to remember that aluminum isn't magnetic, so magnets useless there too!

The only way they may meet their claims is if you stick them to the floor underneath the gas pedal: If the pedal is stopped before full throttle, then you save fuel, pollution, carbon and probably increase engine life. Its easy to fit too!
But don't hold me responsible if they slip to underneath your break pedal, which will definately not do anything good for your car!


----------



## boost202 (Sep 16, 2007)

I slept through science and it shows lol normally there wont be metallic filings in fuel lines thats an extreme example. The magnet thing is a bunch of crap really what a waste of time and money. Dont drive crazy and crank up 22 psi at every at all the traffic lights and you'll be alright.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey, what's wrong with boost?


----------



## FAQ (Mar 7, 2006)

I watched a program on TV which showed this kind of devices plus a lot of other were useless. It's almost a scam.


----------



## rockshox203 (Jun 11, 2007)

For those that are wondering what the idea of this thing is, I have a url to one site here: http://www.tinet.org/~sje/mag_fuel.htm


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it has been around for over ten years the idea was it changed the molecules in the fuel has it passed through
and was tested and proved worthless at the time


----------



## EnglishPaul (Sep 10, 2007)

That sounds pretty much like alchemy. That same science that promised to turn cheep metals into gold.

Seems like people can sell anything!

(It wasn't called a 'herbal' treatment by any chance??)


----------

